# Frage zu LowLevelFormat



## {snowrider} (5. November 2003)

*WICHTIG! - Frage zu LowLevelFormat*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab ne kleine Frage zum Thema LowLevelFormat!
Ich hab zu hause ne 80 GB und 2x ne 120GB Maxtor Festplatte, 2x ne 120GB WesternDigital Festplatte und in meinem Notebook noch ne 30 GB Hitachi Festplatte! Ich möchte nun all diese Platten wiedermal ganz säubern!
Nun weiss ich, dass dies durch ein LowLevelFormat gemacht werden kann!

Nun zur Frage:
Welches Tool verwende ich am besten?
Kommts draufan von welchem Hersteller die Platten sind?
Oder ist das mit dem LLFormat keine gute Idee? 
Wenn nicht, wie kann ich die totale Reinigung sont erreichen?

Ich würde mich über die direkten downloadlinks der besten Tools freuen!

Gruss
Martin


----------



## Erpel (5. November 2003)

Also zur Reinigung (Löschen aller auf der Festplatte befindlichen Daten) Reicht eine einfache Formatierung aus, oder musst du verhindern das man die u.U. wiederherstellen kann?
Das Problem mit dem LowLevel Format ist, dass i.d.R der Garantieanspruch verloren geht.
Ich weiß es nur bei Samsung, die bieten ein Tool, an, das u.A. auch die Möglichkeit einer LL-Formatierung bietet.


----------



## {snowrider} (5. November 2003)

Die Daten müssen absolut unwiederherstellbar sein, da wichtige Daten vom Büro drauf sind und ich mindestens eine der Platten verkaufen will!
Kann ich sicher sein, dass die Daten absolut unrekonstruierbar sind wenn ich die Platte mit LLFormat behandle


----------



## chibisuke (5. November 2003)

Also absolut nicht mehr zu rekonstruieren sind sie nur wenn du sie platt machst... wenn du weiß was ich meine... (fahr mit ner straßenwalze drüber)...

Ansonsten gibt es immer eine möglichkeit die daten ganz oder teilweise widerherzustellen, auch wenn es aufwendig und teuer ist...

Aber im normalfall reiche es völlig aus eine platte 2-3x komplett zu formatieren, dann ist eine rekonstruktíon der daten nur mehr mit einem RTEM möglich...und das verfahrung dafür is langwierig und teuer.

Wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst, besorg dir einen s.G. "Shredder" das ist ein programm das einzelne dateien oder ganze verzeichnisse zuerst n paar bis n paar hundert mal mit zufalsdaten überschreibt, dannach ist eine rekonstruktion so gut wie ausgeschlossen...

und Low-Level format is in dem fall eher unggeignet, Low-Level format wendet man eher an wenn die platte anfängt die speicherfähigkeit zu verlieren oder ähnliche sachen.. eigendlich ein verfahren mit dem die festplatte einerseits physikalisch vom hersteller vorformatiert wird, anderersets ein verfahren um festplatten fehler aufgrund von z.B. überhitzung der speicherplatten, oder ähnliches zu beheben...


----------



## {snowrider} (5. November 2003)

Das mit dem Shredder ist ja gut und recht, aber dass Prob. ist, dass ich die Daten bereits gelöscht habe! Auf welche art und weise kann ich die Platte so löschen, dass die Daten auch nicht mit RTEM wiederhergestellt werden können


----------



## Erpel (5. November 2003)

Mach sie einfach mit was sinnlosem voll, und dann kannste den Shredder normal anwenden.


----------



## chibisuke (5. November 2003)

Wie gesagt.. die einzige teoretische möglichkeit es wirklich unwiderruflich zu entfernen ist wenn du das teil unter ne straßenwalze legst.. also die platte physikalisch zerstörst...

Praktisch erstellst du einfach eine datei die die ganze platte ausfüllt

filldisk.bat

```
:start
echo aaaaa > fill.txt
goto start
```

schreib den code in ne datei, speicher die mit der endung .bat und führ die aus.. dann einfach arbeiten lassen, der füllt die die ganze platte auf.. solltest du aber vieleicht nicht unbedingt auf der system partition machen ;-)

dann läste so n shredder teil drüber, dann is ruhe


----------



## Peter Bönnen (5. November 2003)

http://www.heidi.ie/eraser/
Damit erzielst du die per Software und ohne Zerstörung der Festplatte bestmöglichen Ergebnisse. Alles weitere zu den Features und Möglichkeiten steht auf der Seite.

Peter


----------

